# Toga fishing help



## Sunnycoastyaker (Jul 27, 2010)

I was recently told by my mum that now that i am going to boarding school in yeppon we will go to theodore for the holidays and i have been wondering what i will catch now that i know becuse of some of my fellow borders knowing i will be fishing mainly for saratoga out of my kayak in murky water with some small fresh water crocs about a meter max so just wondering any lure advice technequies and warrnings and protection advice thanks for your help.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't hang your legs in the water


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Sunnycoastyaker (Jul 27, 2010)

RedPhoenix said:


> As for the crocs... sorry - can't help there. I avoid anywhere where salties MIGHT be, like the plague. I only put the kayak in the water down here, because no salt water crocs have lived down this way for close to 100 years.
> 
> Red.


 no salties just some freshes but people still swim in the water and there only about a meter long at max they think beuse a new croc farm oover flowed and the biggest one in there was a baby frehy 2 yrs of age at 50 cm


----------



## Sunnycoastyaker (Jul 27, 2010)

ahahhahhaha (notice my joy at your funny joke) thanks for ur helpfullness


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Sunnycoastyaker said:


> I was recently told by my mum that now that i am going to boarding school in yeppon we will go to theodore for the holidays and i have been wondering what i will catch now that i know becuse of some of my fellow borders knowing i will be fishing mainly for saratoga out of my kayak in murky water with some small fresh water crocs about a meter max so just wondering any lure advice technequies and warrnings and protection advice thanks for your help.


Hey mate, good to see another yakker up this way. That wasn't you out off emu park today was it?

Regarding crocs: Proper freshwater crocs dont live this far south, and thus any crocs in the river system will be salties (dont be alarmed). Having said that, I wouldn't worry at all that far up, and you may well find that the so called 'crocs' are just a folk law, and don't actually exist there. People up here will tell you crocs are everywhere, including in toilet bowls. Unless there is a croc warning sign, I honestly wouldn't worry.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

cania??....try 1/4 or 1/oz spinnerbaits..white..quality brands like fina..as Red says-go the weeds/reeds


----------

